# Kitty joints-help?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

my kitty ema is 14 years old this year and she has arthritus.

when it began about 2 years ago i took her to the vets who said i should get ehr some joint gel. i did but its thick and girtty and malt flavored she needs a table spoon a day and she HATES it like with a passion hates it i tried giving it to her the first 3 days she was so afraid of me if i walked into the room she would run out of it and hide.
so i tried to find somthing else got some gel that was supposedly fish flavor but it was the same as the other stuff and she hated it.

tried getting the treats she ate them but after 2 months they did nothing and was getting exspensive.
i thought about getting her a liquid human glucosemine supplement that is flavorless and mixing with her food but i dont know if that would be alright for a cat?
i asked my vet who said "bring in the bottle" but im not going to buy it to have the vet say no it wont work and not ot mention i havent been able to find a flavorless human supplement anyways :/

can anyone help me out?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You can get a human glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, divide it and pill the cat yourself. Omega 3's are VERY important too because they reduce inflammation- and inflammation of the joints causes arthritic pain. Wild salmon oil is great.


----------

